# Some days



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You just need a sense of humor. I thought we might have been making a little progress, but guess not. Ranger decided the bedroom carpet had to go. Should have known he was up to no good, because he was being to quite.
The dog has no shame. He was bouncing around me like "Hey what are you doing"? as I accessed the damage.

Note he is not crated, because he will bite at the crate openings. We've already had to cut his jaw free from a very expensive crate, and he chipped teeth in the process.


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

Daaaamn, that's something haha. Bandi has destroyed quite a few rugs, kitchen cabinets...and even a corner wall  It always takes a few days to be able to laugh about it lol.

Does Ranger do this when home alone or when someone's around?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He has severe separation anxiety. This can happen, if he is in any way stopped from getting to you. Yes, I'm home with him when it happens. And he is only separated from someone for 10 - 15 minutes at a time. It was 5 minutes, and we had built up to the 10-15 minutes. 
But you always expect set backs.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just glad my husband has the same sense of humor. I sent him the picture, and his response. "So what type of floor do you want in the bedroom, concrete, or rock?"


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

texasred said:


> Just glad my husband has the same sense of humor. I sent him the picture, and his response. "So what type of floor do you want in the bedroom, concrete, or rock?"


Haha, perfect response. We have a camera set up (with audio and 2 way mic) when Bandi is home alone and it was always interesting to watch the person come home and see their reaction. Several "This dog needs to go!" phrases in the first half an hour :devil but it's impossible to say no when they're the perfect cuddlers and know how to make up for it all.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

texasred said:


> Just glad my husband has the same sense of humor. I sent him the picture, and his response. "So what type of floor do you want in the bedroom, concrete, or rock?"


You could go with steel. A steel lined room is probably a sure-safe way. <G>

Hoping that carpet had a number of years on it,
Bob


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think it's years were numbered any way. 
Just don't think putting down new is a good idea right now.
I'll have to go with something a little different for a little while.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Yikes! That is bad. Poor Ranger and poor you guys. I always try to think of how terrible it is for a dog to feel that way, causing them to be so destructive (regardless of what has been destroyed). 

I had a foster with extreme separation anxiety. I videotaped him on his first full day with us from work and was horrified at what I seen (how he has any teeth left in his mouth after that is beyond me). Thank you for welcoming Ranger into your home and helping him to work through his issues.

One of the best things you can do for your dog is teach them it's okay to be alone. As much as our Vs love to be our shadows, you don't want them needing to be our shadows. 



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm getting a break today.
Ranger is dove hunting with my husband on Moody ranch. He sent me this picture of Ranger worn out.


----------

